# unixkcd



## JBCM627 (Apr 1, 2010)

Unixkcd 
[sudo] make me a sandwich.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 1, 2010)

Weird. Some of them.


----------



## MrData (Apr 1, 2010)

[email protected]:/$ go south


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL. I went south.


----------



## peterbat (Apr 1, 2010)

go west


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome.


----------

